
Distributed Programming in Argus (1988) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
https://people.csail.mit.edu/alinush/6.824-spring-2015/papers/argus88.pdf
======
yid
Is there a point to posting this (quite old) paper?

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Yes, it is an interesting PL design that may be inspiring or informative.

I'm not sure what age has to do with anything. Most major advances in CS are
old.

~~~
yid
> I'm not sure what age has to do with anything.

I wasn't trying to be snarky, but a lot of exciting things have happened in PL
design since 1988.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
And conversely a lot can still be learned from as far back as 1964 (e.g. APL).

~~~
yid
Touche!

